# screaming skull tombstone



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

im looking for this tombstone, its discontinued from fright catalog. Someone tell me they want to sell it or know where i can get one...PLEASE!!!!

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Tombstones/Screaming+Skull+Tombstone-1016006/


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

dr m made one of those, if your lucky maybe he will make one for you


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Yup! That was the inspiration for my tombstone contest entry..I had to sculpt mine from clay though..no real how-to for that. Here's the thread with pic...http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2411


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dr Morbius I like yours more than FC's. How heavy is it?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> LOL! Yup! That was the inspiration for my tombstone contest entry..I had to sculpt mine from clay though..no real how-to for that. Here's the thread with pic...http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2411


So Dr M, youd be willing to sell that right???? Yes im sure someone with ur talents could make another!!! I havent made anything but ur basic stone yet. Im still figuring out my dremel. Dont laugh, im challenged. Just mentally but still. I love ur tombstone, it IS much better than the one i found for sale. Unfortunately i dont have your skills.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very nice! I may have to work on one of those this year (as I'm pretty much redoing ALL of my stones this year *ugh*).


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

MrsMyers666 said:


> Dr Morbius I like yours more than FC's. How heavy is it?


It's really only about 2 pounds tops, if that. Its made of mostly foam, with just a facade of clay for the skulpt. The rest is mache for the two bottom skulls and small light plastic skulls from a windchime for the little skulls. ACC hands fill out the rest.


----------

